# Looking to build a vintage 80's-90's Colnago Steel bike on budget



## bryan.gurc (Jul 6, 2012)

Like the thread title states, I've been kicking around this idea for a while and have been doing some preliminary research and I think I'm ready to seriously start looking. Only problem is I'm really confused by all of the model names. I'm probably looking to spend at most 500 on the frame. 

Were there certain models that were more/less expensive than others? I've come across the Technos, dream, master the list goes on. Any info on price structure from back in the day would be great.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, have 2000 Master Extra Light in 56cm size yellow. Pictures can be found at colnago23's Library | Photobucket. That frame in 2000 had a asking price in LBS $1800 be depending on shop etc. Today's Master that was brought back into production not a extra lit though retailers online at around $2600 depending on the retailer. The frame was ridden so it does have imperfections if interested let me know. As for the other frames don't know much have to wait for someone else to chime in. Good luck in your search the master line of frames give an unbelievable ride ungraded to C59 but hate to see it go but no room for 2 bikes, sad!!

Mar


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

I have a 93 Master Olympic for sale, size 56 if you are interested. Will not have pictures posted for a couple of days. Want $750 for it. Does show signs of normal wear for the age of it. Great handling bike, fast.
PM me if interested.


----------

